# 10 pound Co2 tank



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a 10# Co2 cylinder for sale $50 to SWOAPE members. I will take a 36" PC light or canister filter in trade. I am also going to list this on GCAS.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll take the 10 pounder if you haven't sold it yet  I have plenty of room under the 75g for it. 

Do you prefer cash or PayPal?


----------

